# DVC resort with most activities



## campbellkp (Feb 23, 2011)

We are planning a two week trip June 2012, two families with children between the ages of 8 and 12 yrs.  Our First week will be at BLT and we are trying to decide which resort to book for the second week.

We would like to have more down time the second week, Maybe 3 park days and 4 resort days..Do you think that the DVC properties have enough activities to keep kids busy during the day... if so which one would you recommend..

Would we be better off at Bonnet Creek or another non DVC resort, they seem to have more activities such as mini golf, lazy river etc..

Thanks for any help


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 23, 2011)

my first suggestion would be AKV.

here is a link to a sample activities list.

you can still drive (or in some cases take a bus) to areas within wdw resort such as downtown disney, the boardwalk area and disney's mini golf (for an extra fee).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 23, 2011)

Africa Kingdom Villas - basicly, the kids can look and follow the animals all day from patios, balconies, hallway viewing windows with real guides from Africa here for 1 year internships. There are some paper guide sheets to the different svananas (3, I believe, around the resorts). There is evening "night vision" goggles for observing several nights, storytelling ...etc. Very interesting, even for the adults.

I was there for a week in January - one guide and I had an hour plus long conversation on burial customs in our personal families; then there was the discussion about New Orleans customs (more similiar than you could believe). Plus, her one of her favorite movies had a scene in the cemetary where my family has been buried for the last 125+ years. And it all started by asking her if she had ever eaten the meat of the Africian cow - like the ones which tended to sleep near my balcony?  

ADULT Customs examples: Funerals in her region are started before noon, particular for the men - must be buried before noon. The bigger ceramony is when placing the tombstone on the grave on the anniversity of death 1 year later (New Orleans - you are NOT allowed to re-open a cyrpt til a body has laid there for 1 year). Africia - 10 years after death, the body is dug up, bones are smash, and placed in a canvas bag; grave can now be used for another body (NOLA - when another body needs to be placed/buried, break up the bones, put into a small canvas bag in the crypt, place the new body in the tomb). Etc, etc.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 24, 2011)

What is a "bead activity" on the AKL schedule?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## campbellkp (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all for your imput.  We have been to Kadani twice and it is absolutely gorgeous, and we loved our stay, but in our opinion it is very secluded. It is a very long walk (depending on room location) to get to Jambo House, the main lobby or the pool. 
We havent stayed at Jambo house yet though, I think it might meet our needs better, if we could get it through RCI, that would definately be a top pick.

Reading previous posts I think we may also put a request for Beach Club Villas, the pool sounds great and it seems to be within walking distance to stores, restaurants etc.  
Thanks again


----------



## dizfan (Feb 25, 2011)

We stayed at Beach Club Villas last October (split stay with BLT).  

I think you've made an excellent choice.  If you're there for two weeks, you may want to consider an annual pass.  Even if you don't go into the parks most of the time, from BCV and BLT it's nice to be able to walk into the parks for a meal or two.

If BCV falls through, another area to consider would be either OKW or SSR.  From there, you can get to Downtown Disney and enjoy activities and restaurants around there.


----------



## Serina (Feb 25, 2011)

Old Key West is another good choice. Lots of activities (shuffle board; basketball; tennis; bike rentals, boat rides and rentals; kids activities with CM) and easy access to Downtown Disney. It's a very relaxing resort.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Feb 26, 2011)

With kids your age, I would have to opt for Beach Club Villas. They have the best pool on Disney property (Stormalong Bay) and you have to be a guest at BCV to use it. They check your room card and give wristbands for access. Plus, you have the Boardwalk activities to keep them busy, you can boat over to DHS, walk or boat to Epcot, it's just a great location.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 26, 2011)

We stayed at Wilderness Lodge and it was very nice.  They had a lot of activities plus there were boats and things on the lake.  You can also walk or take a boat over to the campground which has a lot to do.


----------



## campbellkp (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your responses...We will put in an ongoing request for BCV and AKV (hopefully Jambo) for our second week and see what happens..Worst case we will go to Bonnet Creek with our points
Thanks


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 1, 2011)

From what I've been told (and read), most RCI exchanges are into Kidani.


----------

